
Ask HN: Does anyone develop/hack while working in a completely separate field? - teapot01
I&#x27;ve been working on developing a project for the last 6 months while working full time as a mechanical engineer. I&#x27;m interested to hear about anyone else&#x27;s experience with something similar.<p>I&#x27;ve considered taking one day a week to dedicate to development, has anyone else tried this?
======
andrewstuart
Not me, but one of the Linux kernel hackers Con Kolivas is an anaesthetist.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Con_Kolivas](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Con_Kolivas)

~~~
teapot01
Jesus, he's either good or crazy. But given anaesthetists salary in Australia
he can probably work part time quite easily.

